# Huskee splitter hydraulic filter/fluid questions



## wetwood (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a 35 ton Huskee. Never changed the filter or fluid in the last several years and have been topping off the reservoir with 303 tractor hydraulic fluid. It has a small leak from one of the hose attachments at the filter. Just wondering what other Huskee owners have been doing about maintenance of the hydraulic fluid/filter on their splitters. Some questions are:

1. Where do other Huskee splitter owners buy the hydraulic filter at? TSC, NAPA, other place? 
2. How often do you change the filter? 
3. How often do you change the hydraulic fluid? 
4. What fluid do you use in your splitter?


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 11, 2011)

1. The last one I purchased was from TSC.  These filters were cross-listed by SpeeCo/Huskee for their splitters:

Fram 1653A
Napa 1553
Cross 1A9023
Baldwin BT839
Wix 51553 

2. I change the filter as specified in the owners manual.  For my 2009 build Huskee 35-ton, that's after the first 25 hours and then every 100 or seasonally.
3. I don't change the fluid unless it looks dirty or milky (water).
4. I'm using ISO 46 from TSC because it was less expensive. I save the more expensive HyGard for the tractor.

The manual recommends SAE20 hydraulic fluid, so 10W-20, ISO46, or equivalent should do fine.  It also says you could use ATF if you run in cold temps, but I don't use it.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 11, 2011)

Something I read but have yet to do(I plan too), is add some ATF to the oil so it's easier to read on the dip stick.


----------



## wetwood (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the filter cross reference numbers tree pointer. Took a while to find my owners manual and it does say SAE20 hydro fluid. When I get time I'll change the filter and fluid.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 13, 2011)

I just got my SpeeCo this year.  I've wondered what others do about their hydraulic filter/fluid.  I changed the engine oil after the first 15 hours of run time.  I haven't done anything with the hydraulic oil/filter.

Used ATF as the small engine shop at my Farm & Fleet advised me that is the way to go with cold WI temps.


----------



## iceman (Dec 13, 2011)

Will using atf make a.difference in summer with warm temps? 
Are there any pros vs cons using atf vs hyd?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 13, 2011)

iceman said:
			
		

> Will using atf make a.difference in summer with warm temps?
> Are there any pros vs cons using atf vs hyd?



Small engine guy at Farm & Fleet says that ATF is needed to run the splitter in the winter.  As for summer, I'm not aware of benefits.  I've read that ATF can be run year round.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 13, 2011)

I run ISO46 (~20 weight SAE) and have run SAE20 and 10W20.  I do a decent amount of splitting in the summer, and keep the reservoir warm in the winter by storing the splitter in a heated garage (never goes below 50*F).


----------



## wetwood (Dec 13, 2011)

When I change fluid / filter I will use an all season universal heavy duty hydraulic & transmission fluid like this.

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/universal-heavy-duty-hydraulic-transmission-fluid-5-gal


----------

